
Why a Rails5, Redux, React, and React Native stack is a solid choice for startups - wclittle
https://medium.com/@wclittle/seven-reasons-why-a-rails-5-redux-react-and-react-native-stack-is-fantastic-for-new-startups-1732d768ee59
======
tracker1
Node tends to do a better job over Ruby in terms of throughput on the server
in addition to the lower disconnect. If you're going to use separate tooling
for the supporting services, I'd probably lean to Go over Ruby/Rails simply
for the better scaling than either Ruby or Node, but creating a disconnect for
a less-performing server stack, I don't get.

Personally, I prefer node coupled with the front end, even if services farther
back are using other technologies, being able to tweak your app's api surface
to suit your needs in the same language is a much lower disconnect. Just my
opinion, ymmv, but if you're already using a JS heavy front end, then a more
tightly coupled backend makes more sense imho.

